# For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

We need to extend our prayers and thought out for them tonight. I have just had Ruth on my mind all day. I could feel her pain on her post this morning. I know only too well the pain of watching a canine friend pass from the prime of their life into the twilight of life. Chama would not have gotten this far without the absolute best of care, and few people would have even tried. I know that now, it goes one day at a time, one foot in front of the other, and Chama faithfully keeps putting that one foot in front of the other. And we all keep pulling for her to keep putting one foot in front of the other. I know one day, we are all going to see that dreaded post, but now, we all need to remember Chama as she was, and as she is now, still alive and kicking. God bless to you, Ruth and Chama, and the rest of the crew.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

yes, many blessings to ruth and all her crew.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

Seeing the title of this thread freaked my freak! 

They are both in my thoughts.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

Ruth has done so much for Chama. They are both fortunate to have each other. I will continue to keep Chama (and Cleo) in my thoughts as always. I hope they all have many more happy days together.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

peace be with you, Ruth and Charma


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Seeing the title of this thread freaked my freak!
> 
> They are both in my thoughts.



Didn't think about. I hope I did the right thing!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

Don't worry, Richard. Ruth will understand and Chama needs all our good thoughts - it doesn't hurt to remind eveyone.

Another wish on the stars tonight for Chama to continue to surprise us all and keep perking along!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

I wish they could live longer.





















to Ruth. This is her Bday too.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

More positive Chama-Bear thoughts flowing her way. May each golden day be filled with quality time together, and the companionship feel rich with the closeness that they have always shared. Prayers and positive thoughts going out to Chama, Ruth, Cleo and Rafi.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: For our friend Ruth and her ChamaBear....*

I was worried when I read this title, but glad to know that Chama is still with us. Prayers to you and your fur babies.


----------

